# NASDAQ-100.... True or False? (RichKid )



## MARKETWAVES (18 August 2005)

Richkid,

Here  is  your   request.....

All things point to a classic ascending triangle formation that  has run into a  wall of resistance..... if the current highs hold up that is.




*TRADE AT YOUR OWN RISK…* The purpose of these charts is to point out significant highs and lows based on Fibonacci Retracement lines and Elliott Waves which are highly subjective . This information is for educational purposes and should not be considered trading recommendations . All trading decisions are your own sole responsibility …


----------



## MARKETWAVES (18 August 2005)

*Re: NASDAQ-100.... True or False ? (Richkid )*

To  Richkid .....  pg-2


 as  per  request .,..


----------



## RichKid (18 August 2005)

*Re: NASDAQ-100.... True or False ? (RichKid )*

Great Charts Market!
NQ (NASDAQ 100 to newbies like me) will certainly confirm the short term resistance if it falls off this week. The longterm patterns for the top 100 seems a bit different to the composite.
Thanks for the great work. Fascinating to study.


----------

